# Roan or Sabino?



## caymanbaby29 (Jul 2, 2013)

Another picture


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

Do you have any pics of her from the side? I'm thinking probably sabino, as I don't think gypsies carry roan.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## caymanbaby29 (Jul 2, 2013)

UC Davis website says roan test is based on linked genes in Quarter horses and paints. So it's not clear to me how sending in hairs will help if the gene hasn't been identified? I'm told to send lots of photos too.


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

Based on that pic, I'm going to stick with sabino. A true roan will have a dark/solid head and legs with distinct V-shape at the tops of the legs where it goes from solid to roan.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Chiilaa (Aug 12, 2010)

Do you have a pic where you can see the side of her face clearly?


----------



## lilruffian (Jun 28, 2010)

She has sabino, that is a guarantee. You can tell clearly from her markings and the extensive white flecking through her in legs mane & tail. You can test for roan if you want, but I would wager that it is just sabino


----------



## caymanbaby29 (Jul 2, 2013)

Is the test for roan a real genetic test? Or an educated guess based on related genes? 
Isn't there only one test for Sabino? Is that worth doing? 
I'm learning a lot here but it's sure confusing.


----------



## Chiilaa (Aug 12, 2010)

The test for sabino isn't worth doing IMO. It is for one mutation of it, and tends to be found in TWHs most, although I think some minis have also tested for it.

The roan test, while a marker test, is fairly accurate - I haven't heard of any cases of mistaken results, that doesn't mean they aren't out there, but I haven't come across any.


----------



## lilruffian (Jun 28, 2010)

Do you by chance know what the parents were or have access to photos? To be roan, one parent would have had to be roan. If they are not then that rules it out immediately.


----------



## Zexious (Aug 2, 2013)

Wow, she's lovely :O Subbing, out of curiosity.


----------



## Southern Grace (Feb 15, 2013)

Based on the white flecking on her lower legs with the high whites, she is probably sabino, rather than Roan, but I agree, a clear face shot would be best. Gypsies frequently carry sabino, so it's the more likely guess.

However, I did want to let everyone know, roan does exist in the Gypsy breed. Meet Blackjack, owned by Desert Jewel Gypsy Horses








He is DNA tested single roan gene, negative for grey.


----------



## Saddlebred11 (Mar 27, 2014)

I vote sabino.


----------



## wakiya (Feb 7, 2009)

Sabino she looks like a draft version of Coronado's dam who is smoky black sabino (SB1):


----------



## caymanbaby29 (Jul 2, 2013)

Front view with new baby. They both barely survived it. Upside down and backwards. But got him flipped and pulled out backwards. This mare is tough whether she's Sabino or roan. Love them.


----------



## caymanbaby29 (Jul 2, 2013)

Side view of her head. The white flecking points to Sabino? She doesn't really have a solid color anywhere and is that required for roan?


----------



## caymanbaby29 (Jul 2, 2013)

Now the baby may have Sabino or just black? He is black but has a definite silvery sheen to him. How long do I wait to see how that develops? He's 5 days old now. And gorgeous.


----------



## redpony (Apr 17, 2012)

What a cutie! And, yes, a tuff little mare. I hope you come up with a clever name for the little troublemaker. And I vote Sabino as well.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## caymanbaby29 (Jul 2, 2013)

His name is Dry Creek Lucky Seven. 
Dry creek for our farm. Lucky because he's lucky to be still with us and that his birth happened in the daytime when someone was watching mum. And lucky because my friend was nearby and able to come and turn him (up to his shoulder in the mare) 
Seven because he was born on the 7th. And it sortof goes with lucky. 
I've been calling him Lucky for short. 
Such a sweetie. And huge.


----------



## redpony (Apr 17, 2012)

Very, very lucky indeed! What a chunk, do Gypsy goals usually look that chunky?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## wakiya (Feb 7, 2009)

She's definitely sabino the foal probably is too. There's a small chance she's also roan.


----------



## Nokotaheaven (Apr 11, 2012)

That is a beautiful mother and son!!!!! And definitely lucky


----------



## lovelyStory (Oct 2, 2012)

He looks massive! I'm subbing to follow this wee man


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

In order for her to be roan, one of her parents would have to be roan. Not knowing what her parents are, I'm going to stick with my original guess of sabino, no roan.

As for baby, I don't know but he is a little hunk!


----------



## NdAppy (Apr 8, 2009)

No doubt about sabino IMPO. The foal, you'll have a better idea on sabino roan or not when he starts to shed.


----------

